# Going tonight



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't resist. I'm sure the water will be dirty. Winds won't be bad. NNE at 7 mph. Will report good or bad.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Wish I could get out there with someome! Good luck buddy 

Chase


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey turtle i will go with ya!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

We went to johnsons beach and didnt see but 3 all damn night....


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*lets go*



Redalert08 said:


> Wish I could get out there with someome! Good luck buddy
> 
> Chase


 
why dont you have someone to go with? pm i will take you


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Last night was an interesting night. First off, halfway to the launch I realized I had left my I've chest at home. Not too worried since it was cool out and you really can't dirty up a flat boat. 5 minutes before the launch I spot a big wild pig on the side of the road. After launching, I try 3 different spots in the next two hours without one fish to show for. I did have a mullet jump in the boat. I don't give up that easy. On to spot four. Finally see a fish worth gigging. I flat out missed it. I only use a one pronged gig. I never miss though. Oh well, five minutes later first fish is in the boat! All of a sudden an airboat buzzes past me and ruins the spot I'm in. The bottom is a mud floor and visibility went to zero. Oh well, I park the boat and drink a water and just stare at the stars. 30 min later I check the water clarity and its back to gigging. I took a little while, but I gigged a limit. Not the size I was looking for. Biggest did go 21 inches. I will post pics in a little while.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool thanks for the post


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice. You done good! Enjoy your efforts :thumbsup:


----------

